# classes for toddlers



## beccag (Oct 9, 2008)

Hi - does anyone know of any classes I can join with my 3 and 1 year old? WE do music and gym in UK but can't find anything around Porto adn its not too much fun being stuck at home all day withe both! Can you help?


----------

